# 12v car cigar lighter adaptor with 3.5mm female plug



## Dec66 (22 Jan 2019)

Used to power my in car DVD player, on which my little 'un watches films (trust me, a life saver on long journeys), and somehow knackered by my missus jamming it in. 

Anyone got one they can sell/spare me, as I'm not sure of the quality of the ones from China on eBay which cost £1.49 including postage (and I'd like it before June) and they are hard to get elsewhere?

Cheers


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2019)

Nothing better quality from Amazon?


----------



## Dec66 (22 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Nothing better quality from Amazon?


Not with the 3.5mm plug on the end. 

Clas Ohlson do the bit that sticks in the lighter, with screws on so that you can screw in your cable. However, my nearest one is eithet Ealing or Kingston.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Not with the 3.5mm plug on the end.
> 
> Clas Ohlson do the bit that sticks in the lighter, with screws on so that you can screw in your cable. However, my nearest one is eithet Ealing or Kingston.


Shame. If I was able to cycle at the moment, I'd pop to Kingston for you and post


----------



## Dec66 (22 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Shame. If I was able to cycle at the moment, I'd pop to Kingston for you and post


I may pop over myself at the weekend if nothing else turns up... Cheers 

I may try to crack the casing open on the one I have this evening, and see if I can free the bits that are stuck in the barrel without damaging the wiring. No harm in trying if it's knackered anyway.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5510937, member: 9609"]i wouldn't under estimate this direct from china stuff, I have had lots of bits an pieces like this, wonderful quality, very cheap, and usually here in about 10 days[/QUOTE]
I just don't see how they make something with decent materials, compliant with EU safety regs, and send it halfway across the globe for £1.49.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Jan 2019)

Fixed it!

For now


----------

